# Sheering down Revlon Colorstay



## mmmakeup (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone found a good way to do this? I just find it a bit too heavy for everyday wear (I stipple it on neat).

I've tried mixing it with an oil free Nivea moisturiser which completely destroys its lasting power, and goes cakey if I add powder on top.

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe try using another moisturizer to mix. Perhaps something thinner would help. I use Biore's nourish moisture lotion to mix and it works well for me


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 26, 2009)

If you use a primer, try mixing some of that in or water or luminizer. Or you can just use less to make it sheer.


----------



## fuzz (Mar 26, 2009)

Use a make up sponge and dampen it with water and then apply ur foundation.I tried that with macs studio fix to see wht look i would get.It really sheers it down.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 26, 2009)

I use a wet sponge and then apply my Revlon Colorstay. Then immediately after I finish applying my foundation I spray my face with water.  U have to make sure the sponge is damp otherwise the application of the foundation will go on thick! I never used a stipling brush b4 so can't say about that.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 26, 2009)

But perhaps with a any brush application, apply foundation using a mixture of a light moisturizer and mix that with ur foundation! MissChevious did a video on youtube for a foundation application using her Revlon Colorstay foundation!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Definitely use a damp sponge like others have suggested. I've tried using a damp foundation brush, but that just makes it streaky. Or you can apply with a foundation brush first, then use a damp sponge and sheer it out on the face (but that's pretty tricky).

I mix my ColorStay with L'Oreal Active Daily Moisture Lotion on some days and it sheers it down just fine. The staying power is affected, but only by a few hours, which I don't mind. The foundation didn't break down weird, either. Try a few different moisturizers, and I'm sure you'll find one that works!

You probably wouldn't want to powder on top, especially if you're using the Oily/Combo skin version. With our without moisturizer mixed in, it gets cakey on me as well. Best to lightly apply powder only on your oiliest areas (in my case, the nose). hth!


----------



## chiklita (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fuzz* 

 
_Use a make up sponge and dampen it with water and then apply ur foundation.I tried that with macs studio fix to see wht look i would get.It really sheers it down._

 
I agree. This is what Eve Pearl recommends also.


----------



## mmmakeup (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your tips everyone! I've had a dig around the back of my cupboard and found a few old moisturisers I'll try mixing it with instead.

The sponge sounds like a good idea too, I had always wondered why people dampened them 1st!

Dreamergirl3, sadly I absolutely have to use powder, I have the oiliest skin ever! It starts to shine even before I've finished putting on the rest of my makeup, so annoying!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 27, 2009)

I usually use my MAC tinted Moisturizer on a day-to-day basis, but when I want a bit more coverage I mix it with my Revlon Colourstay foundation and it looks really good on my skin. Its not too cakey (like it would be if you just used it alone). I blend the two on my hand and stipple it on and I love the finish!


----------



## mmmakeup (Mar 28, 2009)

What a good idea! I'd never thought of mixing _tinted_ moisturiser with foundation...


----------

